# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Just want to make sure i have everything right...

## shadraak

ok wanna make sure i have everything ok for now. 
 1. 20g tank with locking screen lid
 2. 1ft 11" flex covering half of the cage on a dimmer
 3. 2 hides, one warm 1 cool
 4. Water bowl (would it be ok in the middle or a little on the warm side?)
 papertowel as substrate...

 i may switch to aspen eventually but just wanna keep an eye on her for now, and it'd be easier to get a fecal done when it's on that not newspaper or aspen... now if the probe is under the papertowels on the warm side it's like 106 but ontop it's reading...about 96 (i'll be sure to dial it down a bit) i have a little reptile hide sitting on the probe to push it down into the paper towel to get a harder reading so actual surface temp may even be a little cooler.....when the 3' cage is built i'll have climbing branches, all sorts of "jungle" stuff in there hehe, then when she grows out of her "active" stage and all she'll need is to just be on the ground, ill have my cage for judas built and i'll build a 4' one for her, (6ft for judas and a 4ft for her) then i tip this 3' cage on it's end, and viola instant crested gecko enclosure  just change the opeing in the front maybe cut out the end and replace it with screen and that can rest next to the BP cage and ontop of the 6ft cage, that will be the start of my little reptile rack system hehe....i plan on making mini tileboard cages for leo's and cresties and whatnot, now that i finally have the hang of it, thank you so much adrya without you i would not have had it finished correctly......ofcourse i have to buy all the hides and water dishes (thinking about a stainless seel large dog water bowl for the time being, one that cannot tip) my old BP used to love the little half to full gallon icecream buckets for water.....So i think that's the end of my rant anything you guys think i have missed? other than probably having to block off 3/4 of the screen top maybe even with tileboard so that it can help hold the humidity, would a humid hide work for them too? like what i have for my gecko's a like 6qt sterilite container with bedabeast in it and keep it sprayed and on the warm side? i made one for judas as his belly's blue but he hasn't used it yet .

----------


## rabernet

OK, I'm really sorry - I couldn't get through all that (periods and paragraphs are your friends!  :Wink:  ). What exactly was your question?

----------


## shadraak

Just wanna make sure i have everything right lol...and the question about a humid hide

----------

